# Meet Bailey



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Well it's been a day of surprises. He arrived somewhat unexpectedly. The girl who brought him to me was so smitten she's considering getting one for her 8 year old daughter. I told them they could come over in the next few days to see him.

There will definitely be an adjustment period since Milo got so upset he marked my kitchen cabinet and was banished till he can behave. That's all I need.

Here are the first few photos from the first one still in the crate.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

And more . . .


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh Geri he is just adorable!!!! I'm sure that Milo will get used to him in no time.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

And the last . . . for tonight.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

OH.......... Bailey is ADORABLE Geri!!!! Aw..... MBS MBS MBS... LOL I hope Milo can get used to the little one and not wanna mark up your whole house. I am sure he'll get the hang of it. OH..... Bailey is so adorable... did I say that already!!!!!!!!!!!! OH MY!!!!!!!!!! PUPPY BREATH! I just love his colors!!!!!!!!


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

Congratulations ! What a scare and a surprise. What a wonderful girl to bring you Bailey.

He is very cute ! We love his colors.

Jon, Sylvia and Luna


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Geri...Congratulations on your new addition! Baileys is so adorable, I love his markings and color. I'm sure Milo will be happy to have a brother! I'm so happy for you (and a bit jealous too )


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Geri, he is absolutely, positively, precious! Congrats!!!!! I am sure they will be friends by morning. I'm off tomorrow if you need any help. :biggrin1:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Bailey is absolutely gorgeous! Looks like he came right out of the cage, tail up and happy. Congrats!!!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Oooooh! *melts* 
Congrats! He couldn't be cuter!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Geri, Bailey is adorable. I hope that Milo and Bailey become friends soon.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Okay, he's going to be a wee wee pad shredder. He just picked it up and ran, dragging it all across the room. He's funny. I'm LOL. Poor Milo is sitting in my lap and Cagney is cowering in a corner wanting me to pet her. Now if I only had an extra hand . . . or two. :biggrin1:


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

he is so tiny and cute!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh congrats! Glad things worked themselves out and I hope Milo settles in with him tomorrow.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Geri,

How adorable!!!!!!!! I just love his markings. I hope you have a good night.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Geri,
He is incredibly cute! I love seeing the pictures! His coloring is great--he's just perfect!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Geri, he is just the cutest. Congratulations. I hope everyone can get some rest after the excitement of the evening.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oooooh thanks for sharing good and quick too! I'm melting! He is so durned cute! I hope Milo chills out a bit and makes fast friends with him! I bet it's not long before the two are best buddies.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Geri~ He's B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L!!! I'm sure it won't be long before he and Milo team up  Congratulations!!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

He is just adorable!
Is he from Prairiwind? I am only asking because when I got my first Hav, she came in the same kind of crate!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Now they just don't get any cuter than that!!! I'm glad you got him safe and sound -- and you got "never heard of" service from the airport. Maybe Bailey is so smart he just wanted to put his piddle pad in what he thinks is a better location...LOL He is beautiful and I want one just like him. Enjoy!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Geri, I have 2 hands!!!
He is gorgeous! I LOVE his coloring! He looks so happy to be home 

In no time, Milo won't even remember when they weren't best of friends eace:

I lol too just thinking of him tearing around with a pee pad flying behind him!
Silly puppy!

Sweet dreams,
Beverly


----------



## benimble (Feb 21, 2008)

He is adorable!! Congrats!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh Geri!!!
He is just adorable, his coloring is great and his coat is so nice and fluffy!!! 
And don't worry about Milo, he will come around. He just need a little bit of time.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Bailey is a cutie!! Did you go to bed? While we still have questions? Just to warn you I get up early and will want to know the details of how the night went.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

what a doll. love his color.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh, he is sooooooooo cute...and he looks like he feels right at home! Milo cracks me up...men...they'll be buds in no time!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

He is adorable!!! Congratulations:whoo:


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

Be still my heart.... Bailey is a beauty.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh my, Geri! Bailey is *CUTE, CUTE, CUTE!!!* Congratulations!!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Geri, 
Congrats on Bailey! It is so great to have a new puppy! Bailey is so cute....thanks for sharing the pictures, makes my day.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Geri - He is absolutely adorable!!! Beautiful markings . . . . I'm sure Milo's "markings" aren't so beautiful - LOL :biggrin1: Its crazy how territorial they can become. I'm sure there will be an adjustment period, but I hope it is quick. Good luck! You sure do have a cutie - 2 cuties!!

Karen


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Geri how sweet!!! Congrats on the new baby


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

He is adorable Geri, Congrats.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Precious! Geri, he's just adorable!!!! I didn't see this thread when I posted in the other 'surprise' one.

Congratulations!
Kara


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

Geri! Congratulations!!! I had no idea you were getting him last night! He's GORGEOUS!!!! Can't wait to meet him!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Geri - I am crying now!!! He is so sweet!! And what a nice surprise for you! Milo will be ok, he just has to figure out what is going on!! I too have the problem of having only 2 hands - but they all end up being loved!!

Geri , you are so so lucky, remember just a couple weeks ago, your need and want to take in fosters and petfinder pups - look what patience got you????
Absolutely precious!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

He is really a beauty, Geri....and I too, love his markings and coloring! It will be fun to watch him grow! Good luck with the pee pads....Ha!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow Geri! Baily is a cutie!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Well if I survive with almost *no* sleep, we should make it. As I sit here typing, the others are out doing their thing while Mr. Bailey has another go round with the pee pad. It's definitely his favorite toy. :biggrin1:

I'm *way* too old to be the mother of a newborn so how on earth do you function (even minimally) without sleep. Oy! It's going to be a *long* day. But ask me if I love him -- a resounding *yes!* He's hysterical.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Aww that is so sweet. How is Milo adjusting today? Lily ignore her sisters and brothers for about a week when they first came home, so dont be surprised if he does that.

Solution for the pee pee pads, go on petedge(I think that is where I got them) and buy several washable pee pee pads. I LOVED them, And still have them and use them in the crates for travelling, and have been usuing them for Gigi in her crate in case she spills her water. I loved them, just threw them in the wash, and put down another one!! Its worth a look see!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh Geri...I remember those newborn days. I felt like it was one continuous day! Bailey is absolutely adorable. Wish I were there to give Milo something more to do, and Bailey some hugs, and you some sleep. 

As a side note, Posh marks when her buddy Lucy comes over. Posh is one dominant little girl...my DH caught her in the act and loudly scolded her with a "WE PEE OUTSIDE!" and he carried her little booty outside, that seemed to work. Good luck! Posh loves Lucy, just wants to show who's boss.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo doesn't know what to make of him. He backs off when Bailey jumps on him and wants me to hold him. Cagney is not quite sure what I've gone and done either but I know she'll be "the little mother" just as soon as she gets used to the fact that he lives here.

He is cuter than heck and seems afraid of nothing.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe - poor Milo. He's wondering when Bailey is going back where he came from!!

Pretty soon they will be best of buds!! 

Geri, Bailey is absolutely adorable.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Geri! I'm so excited for you! Bailey is absolutely adorable....I am so looking forward to watching him grow thru your pics :whoo:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Geri.. Congrats on the new puppy! He is soooooooo cute!

Ryan


----------



## ILoveLucy (Apr 4, 2008)

Oh Boy, Oh Boy ... I hope we can become friends when we get back from Alaska and Lucy can meet the BOYS (and you, of course ... LOL) ... He's fabulous! (They both are!)


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Aaahh! He is so cute. You must be so happy.


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

Ok Geri! Time to whip out that handy little video camera and take some movies!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

lulubella said:


> Ok Geri! Time to whip out that handy little video camera and take some movies!!


As soon as I get some sleep. ound:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Geri - thanks for sharing pictures of adorable Bailey so soon. I know you are tired, but just think, if you can nap today, you'll be doing it with puppy breath and puppy kisses. Not a bad trade off.

Hopefully Milo will settle down soon - it is kind of funny that he felt the need to establish his territory right away. Thank goodness he didn't feel the need to mark you. The day my rescue Basset/Keeshond did that to my slipper when it was on my foot, off he went for neutering! LOL


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ohhhh congrats. Baily is beautiful. can't wait to see more. How is Milo doing?


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

LOL...I remember my first night with Marley, who is my first dog EVER....he would have probably slept all night, but I was so paranoid about missing any signs to want to go pee, that I couldn't sleep...I finally put him in the expen and laid down on the hardwood floors next to him (no pillows or blankets, i was afraid to turn on the lights...). 
I'm sure Bailey will get into a routine soon, the first night was just too exciting since he had JUST got there...keeping my fingers crossed that he'll be worn out for you tonight!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

gorgeous gorgeous pup!
Hope Milo starts having fun soon!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

What a little doll! And none the worse for wear from his long trip. He looks so confident coming out of the crate, just ready to get at the world. Here's hoping Milo will adjust soon. (I'm having problems with Caz but that's another thread.) 

I'm curious, did the breeder ever contact you about shipping him? I'm having visions of abandoned puppies in airports. (This may be none of my business, that's OK.)



Suzy


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That is so funny about the pee pad. They pick the funniest things to enjoy.

I'm so glad that everything worked out well for you and Bailey. That was quite the roller coaster ride!

He's adorable, Geri!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Geri, Bailey is tooooooo cute!!! What a gorgeous boy! He looks an awful lot like Milo, with those browns, blacks and beautiful white. Very sweet. 

Yes, Milo will get the hang of things soon enough, realize little Bailey is there for good, and hopefully will want to play with him big time. Get some sleep, girl!! We want pics and videos. :biggrin1:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I love Bailey. His coloring is sooo very cute. I love his little face! Milo will get along with him soon enough. Any RLH action?


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

So glad he arrived safely! He's adorable, and I'm sure everyone will be friends before you know it!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I'M SMITTEN!!!:faint:

Bailey is just BEAUTIFUL, Geri!!! I love his coloring!!:whoo:


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Congratulations Geri!!!!:whoo:

I am so glad it all worked out for you, he is so handsome! I hope you were able to rest a bit today!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

He is darling!!!!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Did I say how stinkin' cute he is yet?! I'm so jealous of you folks with the new cutie patooties.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> He is just adorable!
> Is he from Prairiwind? I am only asking because when I got my first Hav, she came in the same kind of crate!


That's funny. Yep, the telltale crate.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Missy said:


> Ohhhh congrats. Baily is beautiful. can't wait to see more. How is Milo doing?


As of today he's trying to make believe he's not here. It's actually a very mellow day. Everyone is exhausted, most of all me.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Geri, I'm out of town so I haven't been checking in daily and just got caught up on this thread.

I know it's been said before....but OMG he is stinkin' adorable! I have extra hands too and so wish I could zip on over to take over some loving and hugging duties 

For the few days we thought we might try pee pads, Tessa thought they were just giant paper towels for her own personal shredding fun, lol!

Aw, poor Milo has his nose out of joint. Poor baby, gibe him an extra (((hug)))


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Bailey is adorable! I love his colors!


----------

